

Xamarin opens beta to unknown new product - keithwarren
http://blog.xamarin.com/call-for-beta-participants/

======
Fred_G_Vader
I agree with Keith, I am hoping that they are getting ready to allow us to
have one source code base that can be converted/compiled to run on all
platforms. Very similar to what Codename One does with Java.

I was actually just getting ready to start developing my app in Codename One
simply because I would only have to learn one framework and could have one
source code base. Switching to Java from C# wouldn't have been too much of a
hassle cause they are kissing cousins.

Anything is better than having to code in JavaScript! Don't let us down
Xamarin - C#, UI Abstraction layer, Xamarin.Mobile, GUI Builder for drag-and-
drop design. That's what is needed in order to remove the growing pains from
switching to mobile development. Make it happen Xamarin!

------
keithwarren
The NDA asks an interesting question at the end about Mac vs PC preference.

Given Xamarin's recent mono.mac release, their targeting of a much more PC
heavy developer set (C# people), their attempts to keep monotouch/droid simply
add-ins to monodevelop...I am going to assume this is a new IDE aimed at cross
platform mobile development.

